# 2013 Infiniti JX, IPL G Convertible to Bow at Los Angeles Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti is set for two world debuts at this year's Los Angeles Auto Show on November 16th, 2011. Taking center stage at their booth will be the 2013 Infiniti JX crossover and the 2013 IPL G Convertible, the second vehicle in the Infiniti Performance Line.

Up until now, we've only seen the JX in concept form when it was revealed at the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance. Now we'll finally see the production luxury crossover, featuring the world's first Back-up Collision Intervention system and more second and third row legroom than a Cadillac Escalade.

The 2013 IPL G Convertible is set to hit showrooms in spring of 2012 and when we saw the concept, it sported a 3.7L V6 with 348-hp. On the outside, the IPL G Convertible sports 19-inch IPL wheels, a three-piece retractable hardtop and red leather interior contrasting the Malbec Black exterior.

AutoGuide will be live for the official reveals at this year's Los Angeles Auto Show. Until then, check out our complete preview here.

More: *2013 Infiniti JX, IPL G Convertible to Bow at Los Angeles Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

